# Fishing Tip #1113 DIY Circle Hook Jig



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When you are having trouble with Trout swallowing your jig, try a c\ircle hook jig.

Fishing Tip # 1113
DIY Circle Hook Jig
Some fish swallow a jig, resulting is very deep hooking, sometimes so deep that the fish cannot survive. A CIRCLE HOOK JIG should prevent a huge percentage of this unfortunate mortality. There is a serious problem though; ever try to find a CIRCLE HOOK JIG?
Here is how I make a simple but very effective jig using a circle hook and a split shot or other type sinker.
Fishing Tip # 1113
DIY Circle Hook Jig
Some fish swallow a jig, resulting is very deep hooking, sometimes so deep that the fish cannot survive. A CIRCLE HOOK JIG should prevent a huge percentage of this unfortunate mortality. There is a serious problem though; ever try to find a CIRCLE HOOK JIG?
Here is how I make a simple but very effective jig using a circle hook and a split shot or other type sinker.
Step 1. Tie a Circle Hook to your leader using a regular Clinch Knot.








Step 2. Pass the tag end back through the hook eye so that it faces away from the bend of the hook.








Step 3. Crimp a split shot or other sinker onto the tag end as shown below.


----------

